# Single Entry Visas for Chinese Nationals



## Jonks (May 27, 2012)

Hi all,

My fiancée is Chinese and wants to come with me to Malaysia if I accept a position there... I can't think of anyway she can do this easily.

Does anybody know of any way we can get a visa for my her to stay in Malaysia for one year? She is also considering studying in Malaysia if that means she can get a student visa.

Also, does anyone know if it is possible for Chinese Nationals to get single entry 3 month social visas in Malaysia?

I know Chinese people can get one year multiple entry visas, but these are only valid for 1 month per visit (and non-extendable).

If anyone can offer any advice, I'd be very grateful. Thanks in advance for your help.

Jonks


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Marry her...


----------



## Jonks (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, we've been thinking of doing precisely that but we both wanted a longer engagement. And trotting off and getting married for pragmatic reasons takes a bit of the romance out of things. But still, would make things a lot easier.

I looked on the web for information about getting married in Malaysia. Has anyone here been through the procedure before? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Non Muslim marriages are civil registrations, with lots of paperwork requirements. You will want to get all the details before you get here. Things like certified copies of birth certificates, proof neither of you are already married, etc.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Civil registration procedure is simple. As she is Chinese, I recommend you approach her clan association (google for address) and if the officer agrees to your request, she will specify required documents: marital status, passports and certified non married status/divorced papers etc plus two witnesses. After a few weeks in Malaysia- you might nominate a couple friends. 

A wedding hall provides the various traditional/modern costumes/venues and surely you will have a romantic memorable event. Take many pictures.


----------



## Jonks (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Lorgnette. How do I find my fiancée's clan association in Malaysia? She is from Shanghai... surname Jiao.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

clan associations rely on race/dialect not place of origins. Jiao might be Chiao in Cantonese or Chow in Hakka with various variations: Zhou, Chau etc. She could choose her father or mother's clan whichever clan is available in Malaysia for registration. Note that some clans are prominent in specific states and a state with low clan memberships might not have a marriage registrar. 

It is advisable to obtain details 1. depending which state you will be located in East or West Malaysia, and 2. if her (either parent) clan association is registered in the state.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

The advantage is that after the ceremony, if the fees include, the clan elder will register your marriage with the Jabatan Pendaftaran Negara Malaysia, (registrar of Marriage and divorces Malaysia) as well, and your embossed, coloured marriage certificate will be ready for collection in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Jonks (May 27, 2012)

Wow. Thanks very much for this useful information. Hopefully it will be of use to others in future also. 

Thank you!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If unable to locate a clan association, try Chinese Chamber of Commerce as well -many states have a CCC presence.


----------



## Jonks (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help, lorgnette!


----------



## The Hat (Jun 28, 2012)

Rock and a hard place, it seems. 

Marry here and you will face obstacles of her changing her visa status from student/social etc... to spouse' visa.
Marry her in China and Immigration may query the short duration of the marriage. 

Unfortunately women from China, Thailand and the Philippines are scrutinised more than others simply due to these nationalities accounting for many illegal activities here.

I'd go for the tourist visa or one-year multiple re-entry and apply to change status when you're here

Tough call, good luck.


----------



## Jonks (May 27, 2012)

I thought it through and decided not to get married after all.

We're going to find a school she can study at. Not expensive in Malaysia and her English could use a bit of work anyway.

Feel like I'll be cursed if I get married to try and make our travel easier. Shortcut to a cul-de-sac...


----------



## The Hat (Jun 28, 2012)

Wise move, no need to get married in either place in a hurry. Best of luck.

We've been here four years+ and quite enjoy it - aside from the driving, but then China isn't much better


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

You are right- inadvisable to marry - a commitment --for a visa.


----------

